# The Ideal Bench Hook



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

I had decided it was time to 'build a better bench hook,' because mine had seen duty for many years and was looking a bit scruffy. But, upon considering it, I decided the one I'd found in a tips column years ago was doing everything I could want it to do! 
So, here is a photo of the Ideal bench hook.










This is not my original design, but is too old for me to find a reference to in old magazines, so my apologies to the innovative woodworker who came up with this idea.
It has an added base layer on top, shy of the right edge by 1-1/2" so you can almost complete a saw cut in the middle, guided section of the back fence, then move the workpiece to the drop-off to complete the cut, keeping your bench hook unmarred on its top surface.
The four stored dowels can be fitted into randomly-drilled holes to secure odd-shaped workpieces. I also find it handy to stabilize rough-turned bowls or outside-turned bowls while I remove the lathe's faceplate with a drill on the screws, which makes an amazing amount of torque if trying to hold the bowl by hand. This set up adds safety to that 'simple' operation.
I reach for this bench hook so often, I can't imagine getting along without it. If you make one, you'll see what I mean! I also blogged it at " http://barbsid.blogspot.com/":http://barbsid.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have an ugly, crude, almost just flat out sad one I use more and more every day. i am going to have to get after building me a real one. Then again… not sure i will know what to do with a cool one….lol


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Dan. I keep 'bumping' into you! Yeah, it seems odd, doesn't it, when we make/build jigs too fancy to want to get them dented or cut up? But I saw one by Frank Klaus, without a single scratch on it. Tells me somthin'.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

lol… yea… it wasn't used in my shop…lol


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Barb,

It's kind of surprising when you consider all the uses of these simple devices. I have a number of them set up for different applications.

Even something like squaring a drawer benefits from these. We often build drawers from 1/2" Maple Apple ply, which is much like balic birch, but smoother, and lighter in color.

We use rabbit joints, which get glued and pinned. Once it's assembled, we use of one of these simple bench hooks which has a back and side stop, which is sticking up about 3". We simply bang drawer into the corner, which ensures it's square. Then we set it aside for the glue to dry. No need to bother measuring across the corners, or checking it with a square.

These simple devices save a lot of time, while ensuring repeatable accuracy.

Lee


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

A useful application, Lee. They're so adaptable to specific configurations, and make life so much easier!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link to your site , barbs….lots of nice pictures and info : ) 
Have a great day !!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad you liked it, Dusty!


----------

